# Inspired me



## Palgie (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey guys,

Iv recently opened me a new photography forum as i first got my camera and came here then i loved it here and thought there isnt enough good places like this :hail:

so i made my own lol.

I have copyed a few of your forum titles as i was a little short minded at the time hopfully ill change that soon...

heres the link.

www.pixel-world.org

:hug:: hope to see everyone there 

Ps. sorry if im not allowed to post forums i was a little hesitant at weither or not i should but i hope i am.


----------



## Palgie (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry about that the links now fixed i was told the redirection was broke


----------

